# New Obelisk



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Just finished staining the obelisk and it started to rain. . . .going to leave it out in the rain to see what happens.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

That looks incredible!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

good call about the rain. I'll bet you'll get natural distress patterns you never dreamed of (assuming it doesn't just wash off) 

Good looking stone!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The rain really left a nice effect. Love the pirate scull too!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice trim work on the foam too. Can I assume that you used a table saw to get the nice cheek cuts? Two or three layers of a stain-n-wash finish will make it just like a real stone.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a great piece. Beautiful angles that aren't easily accomplished. Nice work.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job on the stone! It look's fantastic.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Omg U Have To Make Me One


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> good call about the rain. I'll bet you'll get natural distress patterns you never dreamed of (assuming it doesn't just wash off)


dave the 'weatherman' got it right. It rained REAL hard last night and took off way more than I expected, although it did create some interesting patterns. Now I'll just do it over following those patterns and then seal it. I'll post before and after shots.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Really nice work, and inspiring, thinking of doing an obelisk myself.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That turned out to be a good idea...good thinkin
looking forward to the new pics


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Not being smart enough to quit while I'm ahead, I kept on tweaking it. Now, it's finished.

How to. . . . .first, gather the right supplies!









All done. 









Close up.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very impressive and good job


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The moss adds a great effect.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice job, like the epy too


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks fabulous! I want one!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree with you; the right 'supplies' are essential for any haunt project. 
Nice work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

The finally looks great...

Great Job
shouldn't that beer bottle be a jug o rum while working on a pirate obelisk?
lol


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You did a great job! that look's fantatstic.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Lilly said:


> shouldn't that beer bottle be a jug o rum while working on a pirate obelisk?
> lol


Arghhhh! Right ye be, matey!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Turned out very well indeed.


----------

